# Have a Model 1910 .380 Browning, US import model...



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Very good condition, SN is 598318, the slide logo reads Browning Arms Company, St Louis Mo & Montreal, P Q
Made In Belgium. There is a numeral 7 stamped on the left of the trigger guard near the root. Plastic grips are marked BROWNING, not FN.

I'm thinking 1967?

Just ordered 2 extra mags for it.

Very well made little gun.

Added: Just found that this is actually a Model 1955, and was indeed made for US sales...their import were discontinued after 1968 due to the gun control act of that year. Very nice and handy little .380.


mark


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

OK, here's a pic of my 1955 .380...it's the top one in this pic...the other 2 are some of my FN 1922's. both in 7.62 Browning/ .32 ACP...one is WWII and the other is just post WWII...



The Model 1955 was made around 1965/66. It is in near perfect condition. I have extra mags for it now and will probably carry it from time to time after some range time.

mark


----------

